# hey



## ajdawson (May 26, 2008)

Hi my name is Amandajoy I just found this forum last night hoping to get some advice on my novel I’m writing.

I have done about 5 pages, I to tell you all the truth have been working on it for about 6 months. Getting it all ready ( like as I call it the planning process) I personally still think I need a lot of help with it, none of it seems to flows good enough from planning the whole novel out to writing those 5 pages

Please anyone help me out 

AJ 

if you would like to read what i have so far please PM me


----------



## Tiamat (May 26, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the forums, AJ.  Glad to have you and good luck with your novel.


----------



## Nickie (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Amanda. You could post some excerpts of your work in the Critique section - and you'll get most response if you also comment on others' work.


Nickie


----------



## Damian_Rucci (May 27, 2008)

Hey welcome to the WF! I would be glad to check out your work once you post it up


----------



## Sam (May 27, 2008)

Post your work in the Critique and Advice or Writers' Workshop sections, AJ, and we'll be sure to help as best we can. 

Welcome to the forum. 

Sam.


----------

